# Neue Bremse - Empfehlungen



## P.2^^ (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Hinterradbremse für mein BMX.
Ich kenn mich mit BMX-Teilen noch nich so gut aus, weswegen ich hier lieber nochma frag, bevor ich ne schlechte Bremse kauf...
Kann mir hier jemand 'ne gute Bremse (also Hebel, Zug, Außenhülle [Linear Slic] & Bremse an sich) nennen?
Bremse sollte:

1.) ein gutes Preis/-Leistungsverhältnis haben --> nicht zu teuer sein
2.) möglichst leicht zu betätigen sein
3.) kraftvoll sein (dosierbar sein muss sie nicht, brauch die Bremse nur für Tailtaps etc.)


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## paule_p2 (4. Februar 2008)

Hebel: Odyssey Monolever Small / Medium (je nach geschmack)
Kabel: Odyssey linear slic
Bremse: Dia Tech Hombre +  Fiesta Kit oder ne Ody. Evo 2
Bremsbeläge: Kool Stop Supra2 in lachsrot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. Februar 2008)

Billigere Version: - ODYSSEY EVO2 U-Brake
                       - ODYSSEY Linear Slick
                       - ODYSSEY Monolever Small

einmal komplett Odyssey wenns etwas teurer werden darf, bzw meine Traumbremse:

- Demolition Vulcan 
- Linear Slick (eigentlich egal welches)
- Flybikes Hebel

Wichtig für eine gut funktionierende Bremse sind meiner Meinung nach ein paar gescheite Bremsschuhe via Koolstop in weiß.. hab mit denen nur gute Erfahrung bis jetzt gemacht. Über die Funktion von Bremsen gibt es aber auch noch genug andere Freds in denen etwas vermerkt ist.


----------



## Stirni (4. Februar 2008)

Lieber Kool stop Supra 2 oder kool stop BMX pads?
und welche farbe?also lachs oder schwarz oder weiß? gibts da unterschiede?


----------



## P.2^^ (4. Februar 2008)

würd mich auch interssieren.


----------



## RISE (4. Februar 2008)

Ich rate, wenn der Preis entscheidend ist, zur Hombre oder EvoII Variante (wurden ja genannt), selbst mit der 9,90â¬ Magic Brake machst du nichts falsch. Ich war angenehm Ã¼berrascht. Ein gutes Kabel und eine vernÃ¼nftige Einstellung sind natÃ¼rlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## mazocher (4. Februar 2008)

ich würd dir die revenge empfehlen!(ich weiß, zu teuer)


----------



## Hertener (4. Februar 2008)

Die "Billigvariante" der Odyssey Evolver ist eine Vanguard U3.
Die gibt's, inkl. roter Kool Stop Phat Pads, zur Zeit bei G&S im Angebot.
Ich bin vor knapp einem Jahr von meiner Tektro mit lachsenen Eagle 2 auf o.g. Modell umgestiegen, nachdem die Tektro einen Totalschaden erlitten hatte. Ich kann diese Kombi guten Gewissens empfehlen, bessere Bremsleistung, sehr leichtgängig (wegen der losen Sinterlager) und auch mit schwarzen Felgen ohne Probleme zum Bremsen zu bewegen.


----------



## ACE6 (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

eine Shimano U-Brake aus den 80er oder 90er (meiner Meinung die beste wo es gibt) ist zwar etwas schwerer aber unverwüstlich und mit Power ohne Ende, hab zwar eine Evo aber ich hab die U-Brake dran. Kannste ja vieleicht die Evo haben, zu einem guten Preis.

Gruss ACE6


----------



## ACE6 (4. Februar 2008)

so eine Shimano U-Brake findet man mit sehr viel Glück noch auf eBay, ich hab 2 neue durch Zufall ergattert.


----------



## terrible (8. Februar 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> Lieber Kool stop Supra 2 oder kool stop BMX pads?
> und welche farbe?also lachs oder schwarz oder weiß? gibts da unterschiede?



ja gibt es,durch die farbe werden manche weicher oder härter.ich weiss nur das bei den schwarzen russ drin ist. ich fahr die schwarzen cool stop schon immer und werden keine anderen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Februar 2008)

falls es noch was bringt^^ hab gestern meine bremse installiert und bin noch nie mit nem rad gefahrn, dass besser gebremst hat...

hebel: goldfinger
felge: hazzard chrom
kabel: animal
bremse: evo2
beläge: koolstop in weiß

wirklich zu empfehlen!


----------



## gmozi (6. März 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, was die "alte" Bremse für eine ist. Eventuell kann man da einfach ganz günstig ne super Bremse draus machen.


----------



## paule_p2 (6. März 2008)

da er nen wtp komplettrad hat denk ich mal das es diese standart tektro bremse ist.


----------



## P.2^^ (6. März 2008)

Paule hat recht...
Ist jetzt aber n Monat zu spät, da ich die neue Bremse schon bekommen & am Fahrrad hab...


----------



## gmozi (7. März 2008)

Ah, und was hast nun für eine?
Diese Standar*d*-Tektro-Bremsen sind gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man sie vernüftig einstellt und gute Beläge nimmt. Hätte ich nicht ne Vangi U3 geschenkt bekommen, hätte ich immer noch folgendes Setup:

Diatech Dirt(y) Harry Hebel
WTP Linear Slick Cable
Tektro Dreieck+Spokemod
Tektro Bremse
Trialbeläge ( die guten durchsichtigen )
Normal schwarz beschichtete Felge

*Perfekt*!

Danach kommt imo nur noch nen gutes Chromfelgen Setup, was dann aber schon vergleichsweise teuer ist als Gesamtpaket.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (7. März 2008)

Ein Freund von mir fÃ¤hrt:

Odyssey Monolever Trigger
Nokon 
Fly-Bikes Dreieck & Bremse
Spoke-Mod
TrialbelÃ¤ge
Odyssey Hazzard Lite


hahaha das teil bremst sowas von perfekt, wenn man eine schwarze felge hat sind die trial belÃ¤ge empfehlenswert, die sind viel besser als die kool stops (bei bmx-parts.de fÃ¼r 10â¬ statt fÃ¼r 15â¬ bei bike-trial.de zu kaufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (8. März 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ah, und was hast nun für eine?



Odyssey Evo2
Irgendein Slic Cable (glaube auch Odyssey)
Odyssey Monolever Medium
Beläge sind Supra 2 in lachs


----------



## RISE (8. März 2008)

Klingt ordentlich.


----------



## P.2^^ (8. März 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Klingt ordentlich.



Bremst auch (u.a. dank deiner Anleitung zum Einstellen) mehr als ordentlich.


----------

